# thinking about vario or mazzer...



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all, in the near future I will be purchasing a grinder.

I was thinking about a new vario or possibly a used mazzer if the price is right. I don't have space issues but would rather have a smaller hopper on a mazzer for aesthetics. I currently have a cheap espresso machine but it will be replaced possibly this year depending on how my budget fares. I will probably end up with a sage db as I like the looks and the ease of use it apparently offers. I tend to have people round and am sick of providing poor coffee with a lot of waiting about, I know I will have a learning curve but I don't want to buy cheap and buy twice, I'd rather save up for something that will grow with me. The wife likes a nice milk drink also.

Am I looking at the right machines here or am I better thinking of something else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello.....

Mazzer Super Jolly, Mini Mazzer. Doser, on demand??

SJ = Bigger burrs.. better grind consistency...

Whats your budget , are you buying new or ok with pre owned .


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Tbh, I've not specified an exact mazzer because I'm unsure that I will need the bigger burrs from what I've read on the net so far. I haven't read that there was such a big difference in consistency but I'm obviously looking for input on that. Budget is kind of inferred by new vario but I suppose I'd rather keep it below 400 unless there was a clear benefit to me. I realize that consistency is key, I just haven't seen repeatable results in many reviews saying one is far better than the other. Most seen to favour the build quality and longevity as a decider.

Cheers - excuse typos , I can't see all my text easily from my phone


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I paired the Vario with the Sage DB when it was on my bench for a review and they worked well together.

Love my Vario. No issues with it and find it works well for both espresso and brewed coffee also.

Small footprint and easy to clean as well.

Here's a useful reference to well known grinders and how they perform

Coffee Forums UK Grindoff 2013


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for that info, I'll have a wee read when I get home. I don't like to buy cheap items , I'd rather something that's going to last. The vario looks good on the web and I've heard the customer service is excellent.

Does anyone know if there is a shop in central Scotland that has hands on or display models of these grinders? I know I can see the sage in John Lewis.


----------

